

Chris Pepper Responds to Paul Graham on Programming Jobs - atacrawl
https://medium.com/@reppep/paul-graham-appears-confused-about-supply-and-demand-labor-and-visas-and-great-programmers-d1d4854bc928

======
andybak
Original page title was "Paul Graham Appears Confused about Supply and Demand,
Labor and Visas, and “Great Programmers”"

